# Horizon: Zero Dawn



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone playing this on PS4?

Im thinking of picking up a copy, its supposed to have amazing graphics, though I dont have the Pro console or a 4K TV.

Worth buying?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I played it the other night on launch night on a friends standard PS4. It's still a very beautiful game.

It also seems like a game I could get into. I'm not a fan of Far Cry type games where you have to harvest stuff and craft things etc and this game is exactly that BUT, there is enough intrigue in the story, the landscape with all the robots and things to make it interesting enough for me.

I will be buying it, just not when it's nearly £50.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

You certainly don't need a PS4 pro to appreciate it, it's an amazingly presented game without it. I do have a 4K TV but standard PS4 so imagine it's just running at whatever resolution the game runs at (1080?) it looks good anyway. I've levelled up a bit but not had much time to really get into it but it really is a cracking game, an intriguing storyline, a decent mix of combat and RPG elements. 

I've always struggled to get into Far Cry and although certain elements of this game remind me of it (generally the gathering resources to craft things but it seems much simpler on Horizon) I find it much better by comparison.



Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like a 'must buy'. Best price I can find is £44 from Amazon.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will grab it in a few months as it looks like a great game. Just got lots of others to play through first.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ended up getting this and its a fabulously stunning game to look at, and I dont even have a 4K TV (yet ).


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok so it looks stunning but is the game actually any good ?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

182_Blue said:


> Ok so it looks stunning but is the game actually any good ?


When I can drag my lad off it I'll let you know.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't usually buy these games but actually thinking about picking this up today


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

182_Blue said:


> Ok so it looks stunning but is the game actually any good ?


Yes! I've been a bit busy recently with training for work so not been on it as much but keen to get back into it! It certainly Eats up the hours!

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Definatly worth buying lots and lots to do and story is very good I'm about half way through it and recommend it


----------

